# Can dust baths replace water baths?



## baekhyunee506 (Jul 6, 2017)

So I was just scrolling through the hedgehog webs, and I saw a couple posts and threads on dust bathing. After browsing for a while, I've heard multiple mixed reviews: chinchilla dust is too fine, and regular sand would be a better choice; chinchilla dust is fine, many people use it; neither is good and reptile sand would be better; litter baths are fine; etc. If any of those are incorrect, then what kind of sand would be a safer, cleaner, or more budget friendly option? Also, could sand baths replace regular water baths, effectiveness and safety wise? Would it dry out the skin? Does it clean off poopy boots? Hedgehogs are known to poop in water because warm water relaxes the anus, so does that mean it would be a less-mess solution as well? Could it also replace foot baths as well? :? Sorry for the train wreck of questions, I'm just very curious, as hedgehog dust baths are a new property to me


----------



## baekhyunee506 (Jul 6, 2017)

Update: I found a few other threads/posts, and there were also mixed reviews on whether Chinchilla dust would stick onto/suitable for hedgehogs. Some said that it would come off with a shake, others said that it's really hard to get off and would need a brush/water bath to get rid of. There doesn't seem to be a general answer other than to just use water, since not many people have experienced with dust bathing hedgehogs. If it can replace water baths though, wouldn't it be much more convenient?  just think of how much more fun bathing without cleaning up those **** pieces of humongous poop would be!


----------



## baekhyunee506 (Jul 6, 2017)

Oops, didn't know that was considered a swear word, my bad :?


----------

